# Can't lure into sit



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm trying and trying to lure Faxon into a sit but she does not want to look up to follow the food lure. She follows it to a certain point and then drops her head back down. I've tried for several sessions and she still isn't getting it and it's to the point where if I try to lure her into a sit she goes and hides instead because she's frustrated too. Is there any other way I can teach her to sit? This is just not working.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I had a similar problem with Katie. My husband trained her to sit by capturing.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I was going to suggest capturing especially if she understands the clicker. It can take some more patience but I've captured some fun behaviors successfully.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I did get her to sit eventually but she was still disturbed by it so I'll start trying capturing too. Thank you  I've been meaning to capture "speak" too since she talks so much... The link is helpful!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Maybe you can try sitting on the floor while trying to lure her - if you're standing up and towering over her, that could be intimidating and counterproductive. And, of course, try to make sure you are relaxed and having fun so that she doesn't sense your possible frustration.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Can you move the lure back a little without going up past her comfort level? Kind of to get her to move back a hair, hopefully on her back end.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it is a little intimidating to her but if I sit on the floor she's a lot less focused for some reason... She's kind of a dork.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Kayota said:


> She's kind of a dork.


hahaha aren't they all? Gotta love 'em!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Kayota said:


> She follows it to a certain point .....


Release the treat *RIGHT THERE* for the first few attempts, before she has a chance to drop her head. You can then begin to gradually 'shape' your release point a tiny bit higher each time, and in the process, eventually shape the sit as well. Make sure you use super high value / super smelly treats to keep her focus on the food rather than your hand, at least in the early stages.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't know if this observation helps but certain breeds like a greyhound have a harder time sitting than others.

Sometimes, sitting "hurts" for some dogs.
If not.. Maybe Faxon may need a checkout by a vet???
If Faxon goes hiding for "sit" command... It still could mean a "hurt" doing certain position???

Dunno... Just a thought to mention.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

What treats are you using? Sounds like she isn't motivated enough. Try something better?

Making sure she's on a solid, textured surface (not laminate flooring) can help as well as making sure her nails are trimmed. Some dogs I've found are afraid of sliding but will sit great on grass/with a nail trim!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> What treats are you using? Sounds like she isn't motivated enough. Try something better?


This is why I never train Wally without using the sky highest treats I can conveniently carry. Tonight it was raw roast beef.

Sorta backfired a bit when other dogs showed...ahem...intense interest...in me. Of course they started sitting (and whining and sniffing SO HARD that I thought they'd sniff my shorts right off me) and hoping I'd give them roast beef.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

petpeeve said:


> Release the treat *RIGHT THERE* for the first few attempts, before she has a chance to drop her head. You can then begin to gradually 'shape' your release point a tiny bit higher each time, and in the process, eventually shape the sit as well. Make sure you use super high value / super smelly treats to keep her focus on the food rather than your hand, at least in the early stages.


This is what I was going to suggest too. You're asking too much and not giving her any feedback that she's on the right track.

But, I'm not a fan of luring and if I was going teach it, I would use capturing. I like the method where you sit on the floor and get them tugging, then get them to release the tug (great way to teach "give" too) and in anticipation they will sit. As soon as they do, continue the game. Soon enough they will sit as soon as you take the tug away, and then you can just put a command on it. 

Otherwise, just click and treat when she sits naturally.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

What does she do if you take her into a room with no distractions (like the kitchen or garage) and simply ignore her for 5 - 10 min. ? For example, take her into the kitchen, close the door, and wash the dishes while she sniffs. When she gets bored, she may sit, then may lie down, then finally sleep, given enough time. ... Or she may whine and pace, if anxious.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

hueyeats said:


> Don't know if this observation helps but certain breeds like a greyhound have a harder time sitting than others.
> 
> Sometimes, sitting "hurts" for some dogs.
> If not.. Maybe Faxon may need a checkout by a vet???
> ...


She sits on her own frequently, but thanks for the suggestion.

I've been training on grass and carpet. She doesn't like to play tug and I'm having a tough time getting her to like ANY treats but Beggin Strips do the trick generally, nasty as they are. I would take your suggestion to take her into a room with me but my house was conveniently built with almost no inner doors except one, which is the door to the laundry room that she won't go through willingly because I leave her in there when I leave and she has some SA.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I might step back even further. I know you really want to train her, but you haven't had her very long yet. Sit is an easy one to teach but it's also kind of dull. I'd work on getting her excited about treats and maybe even toys. Play around with things until you figure out what it is that gets her going.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I think I might step back even further. I know you really want to train her, but you haven't had her very long yet. Sit is an easy one to teach but it's also kind of dull. I'd work on getting her excited about treats and maybe even toys. Play around with things until you figure out what it is that gets her going.


I agree! 

engagement is key to any training, and it sounds like she needs help with this first!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

How can I get her more excited about treats and playing with me? She gets excited about toys but never when I'm the one holding it really. I guess I'm really new to the whole rescuing thing  A dog that's been a stray and in a shelter is worlds different than one from Craigslist who grew up with people. What other options might there be besides treats, toys, and praise? She does seem to respond to praise pretty well, I can try praising her more combined with treats.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Ooooo I'm going to get hammered for this probably but oh well....

With Sam, he was simply not going to be lured into a sit. I had numerous people try with him and he just didn't get it. I read sticky's, followed advice left right and centre and in the end - I just gently pushed his bum down and when he sat, he got rewarded. I know that this technique is not recommended by a lot of people, but holy hell, he picked it up like champ within 10 minutes. I wished I had have done it earlier. After just one session it was a total light bulb moment for Sam. You could almost see him saying 'oh, THATS what she wants. Ok, done '

Some dogs I have found in my personal experience just dont always respond to luring and capturing, they need to know what they have to do quick smart or they either get bored and frustrated. Its not always the owners fault, all dogs are unique of course. As long as you arent hurting the dog, its like children - they all have and need individual ways or working and sometimes the ways WE think are best are not for THAT particular dog.

Do you think if you tried that with yours, there would be a lot less frustration on both your and Faxon's side? 

Just looking outside the square


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I figured it out--the one thing she gets SUPER enthusiastic over isn't treats or play but her KIBBLE! I don't get it, but it worked! She's almost sitting like a pro now


----------

